# Pandora Heart - Lacie



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I really love this music (Pandora Heart - Lacie, by Yuki Kajiura). Does anyone or know anyone have the full version notes on Piano??? (2+ mins version) If you do, can you send me a copy of it!!! I really want to learn it!!!!

thanks

(The music - very sweet, harmonic and gentile)


----------



## rachelgreen (Oct 5, 2009)

I love this music, feel very peace!


----------

